# B2B



## pedang sagara (Sep 13, 2019)

Anyone know about indonesian freemasonry?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Sep 13, 2019)

There isn't.  I believe it is still banned by the government there.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Sep 15, 2019)

From what I understand, not banned, but it no longer exists there
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...-messages/masonic-values-in-indonesia-2011-09


----------



## Winter (Sep 15, 2019)

Bloke said:


> From what I understand, not banned, but it no longer exists there
> http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...-messages/masonic-values-in-indonesia-2011-09



Thanks for the article Brother.  Always good to have updated info since we get regular inquiries.  Sad that Muslim run countries have such a negative view of Freemasonry whether there is a ban or no.


----------



## pedang sagara (Oct 4, 2019)

Winter said:


> There isn't.  I believe it is still banned by the government there.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


Thx for your answer..


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

